# Clamptite Tool



## Aliva (Aug 31, 2022)

Finaly got around to making the tool. Made from 304 and 316L stainless.


----------



## Tecnico (Aug 31, 2022)

Nice!

Nicer than the one I cobbled together out of a couple of F593 bolts and an Igus bushing BLM (Before Lathe & Mill).  I was inspired by the one I saw at Oshkosh a dozen or so years ago.  I modded the design to use a rotating axis perpendicular to the main rod to wind up (tension) the ends to tighten the clamp.

Brilliant idea on the part of whoever invented it.

D


----------



## DPittman (Aug 31, 2022)

Very nice.
Did you use plans?

I also cobbled one together years ago (also pre-mill) and really should make a new one so I can recycle the old.


----------



## Aliva (Sep 1, 2022)

I had no plans to work with.
I searched and could not find any info concerning dimensions or materials. So I just guessed at the dimensions. Looking at videos on it's use, I used the size of the persons hand that was using it, to come up with some sort of scale ,and went from there. The main body is 1/2" 304 SS tubing, the slot in the tube is 1/4", the threaded rod is 3/8 NF SS, The tip is from solid 316L SS stock machined to a 10 degree taper, a small 1/2" diameter tip was machined, on the opposite end which was inserted into the tube then silver solder in place. A 1/8" diamiter slot was cut into the end of the tip to hold the wire while tightening. You can see a small gold coloured weld line were the tip meets the tube. The handle is from 5/8" SS solid stock with the boss coped to fit the 5/8" handle, drilled and tapped to 3/8" NF, then silver soldered. The white collar below the handle is from UHMW epoxied to the tube. This prevented the handle boss from coming into direct contact with the tube, the UHMW collar should reduce some friction while turning the handle. The 2 rods on each side of the  tool are 1/8" SS welding rods loctited in place into the threaded rod and the main body. The shorter rod goes beyond the tube by 3/4" on each side while the longer rod is 1-1/2" on each side. The rods could probably be made shorter but this is what  I decide to try.The toltal length from tip to handle is 9".A shorter version could easily  be made by shortening the main body. keep in mind this is the first attemp at making this tool, I'm going to make another one a little smaller and probably modify some of the dimensions.


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 1, 2022)

@Aliva - I bought one from Spruce Aircraft on sale a million years ago. It has worked well for me on places where other Clamps have failed. 

I'd really like a bigger one. You are an inspiration! Thank You!


----------



## Aliva (Sep 2, 2022)

The longer the tool the more leverage you'll get when bending the wire loop over. The leverage required to bend the loop would probably be determined by the size of wire being used. So a 9" tool length I built should cover any size wire I may run into.


----------



## DPittman (Sep 2, 2022)

The only problem with a larger longer unit is the diameter needed to swing it, clamping hoses are sometimes done in tight quarters.


----------



## Hacker (Sep 2, 2022)

Nicely done, another project on the list.


----------

